# HP Bios Update messes with my keyboard



## DeionBurns (Dec 10, 2015)

HP Support Assistant had an update on 11/30/2015, random keys were affected by this. (w,a,s,d,r,Tab,etc.)

My keys won't work properly, I could press and hold w and it won't come active but when pressing it again a second later, it'll work.

my keys would also become active just by pressing it but not holding it as in, it would just spam a later after pressing it once, this applies to all of the keys i mentioned.

I can't determine whether its an update, process, services or anything.

Iv'e tried two system restores, even before 11/30 and I still have this problem.

I'll provide images of the updates and services:









These are the updates I removed +more added



























here's all of the running services.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Uninstall HP Support Assistant and download the newest version form the HP drivers site for your model. 
Download and run the HP software cleanup utility
HP Customer Support | HP® Customer Support
Download your version of support asst here:
HP - United States | HP Support Assistant


----------



## DeionBurns (Dec 10, 2015)

I have HP support assistant uninstalled.

Did you want me to download a newer HP support assistant first THEN the cleanup?

or the cleanup then a new HP support Assistant?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Run the Cleanup tool to make sure it is totally removed, then restart, then Download the most recent version if you want this software.


----------



## DeionBurns (Dec 10, 2015)

Sorry for the late reply, i've been busy at the moment.

I did a disk cleanup and my keys still can't work properly.

Did you want me to reinstall hp support assistant? because I wouldn't know what to do after I installed it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Not _Disk Cleanup_ but the HP Software Cleanup utilityTo fully remove all HP software. 
What is the make and model# of your HP computer? 
Go to the HP Drivers site, HP Software and Driver Downloads for HP Printers, Laptops, Desktops and More | HP® Customer Support type in your make and model # and download the latest version of the *HP Support Assistant*


----------



## DeionBurns (Dec 10, 2015)

I've tried to install this Software Cleanup Utility but every time I tried to attempt it, it would just show up on task manager but no where on my desktop.

I'm also wondering why "Software Cleanup Utility" involves a printer.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

It is designed to remove _All _HP software, the company known for making printers, so the cleanup utility will first look for a printer, then any other HP software. 
If you feel you have totally removed the software, then move on to downloading the latest version of the HP Support Assistant.


----------



## DeionBurns (Dec 10, 2015)

Every time I try and open the setup, it just disappears. 

I even went to the file location and clicking the setup. it'll just hide itself after opening it


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

It takes like about 3 to 5 minutes to start up. When I tested it, I though it wasn't running either. To see if it is running or not, right click the TaskBar and start the Task Manager. Go to the Processes tab. Look for HP AiO Scrubber running. 
If you don't have any HP software installed, then it will not run.


----------



## DeionBurns (Dec 10, 2015)

I figured out what the problem was.

All I had to do was do a bios rollback.

The hp forums provided almost every method but bios rollback.

Thanks for the help anyway.


----------

